

GoDaddy becomes an OpenStack sponsor - Osiris
http://www.godaddy.com/news/article/godaddy-becomes-openstack-sponsor.aspx

======
mkaziz
I cannot bring myself to like GoDaddy. It's really hard to forgive/forget
their SOPA support.

